# Need to change resolution in Linux Mint 8 (Provided By digit feb 10)



## thetechfreak (Feb 26, 2010)

How to change res to 1024x768 by using terminal...My monitor supports the given resolution in XP without trouble but in Mint only 800x600 is shown...Help please...


----------



## joe2005 (Feb 26, 2010)

Had the same problem in ubuntu 9.10.Followed advice of sharaq using xrandr and solved my resolution problem.*ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=...wn+Monitor+increase+resolution+beyoud+800x600


----------



## Flake (Feb 26, 2010)

Which Graphics Card do you have? If you have Nvidia or ATI Card, have you installed Proprietary Driver?
Post the output of this

```
sudo lspci | grep -i vga
grep -i driver /etc/X11/xorg.conf
```


----------

